# Hope To Catch You Before You Leave



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

All you Outbackers heading out to Niagra Falls, have a great time and a safe trip. Weather looks good for the forseeable future and as long as you keep Thor hidden you should be okay.







Wish I could have made it.

Scott


----------



## Golden Mom (Apr 25, 2004)

Thanks Scott! We can hardly wait. I woke up at 3am thinking about it. Really thinking about all the stuff I hope I don't forget








This is my last day of work -







(I'm off 17 days!!)


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Moosegut said:


> All you Outbackers heading out to Niagra Falls, have a great time and a safe trip. Weather looks good for the forseeable future and as long as you keep Thor hidden you should be okay.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Scott,

Wish you guys were coming as well. shy We'll miss you!!

Tami


----------



## luv2rv (Jun 21, 2004)

Thanks!

We're excited. Heading out tonight and looking forward to some sun and fun.

Wayne


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

Scott, we will have a toast for you since you can't make it, really wish it could have worked out.

Wayne, I thought that you were going to Niagara Falls???? What's this talk of going to the beach??? sunny


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Yes, too all of you lucky Outbackers going north have a great time and think of us poor souls down here slaving away to keep this country going while you are all out having a great time.

Please stay safe and come back to tell us of the fun times that we missed!!!

And would everyone please drink a beer for me!!!

Have fun,
Gary


----------



## CamperDC (Oct 30, 2003)

Scott,

I second that. You guys have a great time and be very very careful as you travel eh....

Doug


----------



## madmaccm (Oct 7, 2005)

Have a great time everyone and be safe!

Have a good Rally!!

C-Mac


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

You guys all have a great rally, ya hear!









We will be thinking of you. Bring back lots of (Thor-less) pictures!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

hurricaneplumber said:


> Wayne, I thought that you were going to Niagara Falls???? What's this talk of going to the beach??? sunny


Hey, to a Canadian anything with fun and sun *IS* a beach. Ya know, the waters are kinda cold up there.


----------



## luv2rv (Jun 21, 2004)

hurricaneplumber said:


> Scott, we will have a toast for you since you can't make it, really wish it could have worked out.
> 
> Wayne, I thought that you were going to Niagara Falls???? What's this talk of going to the beach??? sunny


It is a waterpark afterall. Can't get much closer to a beach than that
















Speaking of cold ... Wait till you find out my Outback is really an Igloo!

Wayne


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

action action action Have a great time at the rally! action action action 
Be safe,
Dawn


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

Happy Trails you guys. Drive safe and get pictures of the caravan.
Darlene


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Thanks Everyone! action

Tami


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Fire44 said:


> Yes, too all of you lucky Outbackers going north have a great time and think of us poor souls down here slaving away to keep this country going while you are all out having a great time.
> 
> Please stay safe and come back to tell us of the fun times that we missed!!!
> 
> ...


Really wish you were going to be there Gary
I'll drink 2 for you

And Scott wish you could be there to see young Hootbob get wet the right way
P.S. Our site is right across from the water park









Don


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Guess it might a bit slow around here this weekend...

Hope you all have a great time.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Guess it might a bit slow around here this weekend...
> 
> Hope you all have a great time.


Some of us are still here ...well...sort of...KB & I escape tomorrow for a week! YAHOO!!!!!


----------

